# Official Samsung Galaxy SL (i9003) Thread



## furious_gamer (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi,

   I bought a new Samsung GSL i9003 a week before and using it. I was about to post queries about the apps and other issues of the phone, but didn't find any relevant thread. So thinking of opening a new thread, where we only discuss about GSL i9003.

The phone is awesome and this is my first Android phone and this is my first phone above 7k.(I never bought a phone above 7k) 

So all owners for Galaxy SL, start posting your views/opinions/issues regarding the phone.

Here the *issue *i have : 

I changed the option called "Auto-Rotate Screen" and after that without rotating my phone the screen goes to horizontal mode. I just want it to switch to horizontal mode only when i rotate the phone. Does anybody know what is the issue?


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 20, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Here the *issue *i have :
> 
> I changed the option called "Auto-Rotate Screen" and after that without rotating my phone the screen goes to horizontal mode. I just want it to switch to horizontal mode only when i rotate the phone. Does anybody know what is the issue?



I have the phone too... and the issue is absent. I suggest you take it back to the shop or to service center. This is definitely a problem with the gyrpscope of the phone...


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 20, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> I have the phone too... and the issue is absent. I suggest you take it back to the shop or to service center. This is definitely a problem with the gyrpscope of the phone...



Got it now. did something like Horizontal Calibration and turn on the "Auto-Rotate Screen" option now, and it's working. I don't know whether it has anything related to Calibration, but it's working fine now.
*
EDIT : Can anyone please suggest some good protective cover for my SGSL i9003. Any good  brands?*


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 20, 2011)

@furious_gamer,

Galaxy SL i9003 has a front facing cam... Know anything about online video chat software that uses the front cam? I tried Yahoo messenger, but it uses the rear camera and not the front one...

Have heard about ooVoo... will try it in the evening...


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 21, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> @furious_gamer,
> 
> Galaxy SL i9003 has a front facing cam... Know anything about online video chat software that uses the front cam? I tried Yahoo messenger, but it uses the rear camera and not the front one...
> 
> Have heard about ooVoo... will try it in the evening...



tried fring and working fine. But it's just video chat and dont have any idea about video calls...
*
EDIT : Can anyone please suggest some good protective cover for my SGSL i9003. Any good brands?*

Hi guys, how can i stop the unwanted applications from running in the background? Too may apps running in the background even if i am not opening it. Every time i have to use Task Killer to kill the apps.


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 21, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Hi guys, how can i stop the unwanted applications from running in the background? Too may apps running in the background even if i am not opening it. Every time i have to use Task Killer to kill the apps.



Don't bother about the services running in the background. They are essential to Android. If you stop them, they will just restart.

Just use the Galaxy SL builtin task killer to kill running apps... that is enough...


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 21, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Don't bother about the services running in the background. They are essential to Android. If you stop them, they will just restart.
> 
> Just use the Galaxy SL builtin task killer to kill running apps... that is enough...



But apps like Daily News, Places were running which i never opened. Why so? is that essential? I am barely getting a backup of 1 day in heavy usage. So need to pull off all the unnecessary apps running.


----------



## NainO (Apr 21, 2011)

No, these apps aren't essentials. These apps restarts own their own for updates.
Just enlist your most used apps in ignore list of task killer and put a widget on homescreen to kill other unwanted apps when you run out of memory.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 21, 2011)

NainO said:


> No, these apps aren't essentials. These apps restarts own their own for updates.
> Just enlist your most used apps in ignore list of task killer and put a widget on homescreen to kill other unwanted apps when you run out of memory.



Thanks man. Will try that now.

BTW Anyone know good back cover for this phone?


----------



## aakashdave11 (Apr 21, 2011)

taskillers used lead to even more memory usage.They temporarily kill applications which start again...which leads to more memory usage......

Programs like taskiller etc can also lead to crashes....as they just kill the process which starts again....

Lately many new type of memory saving apps have been introduced ...m not able to recollect the name....

p>S:it is better to let the apps run in the background rather than kill the process...


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 22, 2011)

aakashdave11 said:


> taskillers used lead to even more memory usage.They temporarily kill applications which start again...which leads to more memory usage......
> 
> Programs like taskiller etc can also lead to crashes....as they just kill the process which starts again....
> 
> ...



See the issue is, those tasks taking half of RAM, say 230MB of 478MB RAM and it starts lagging when i play games.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 28, 2011)

Can some one suggest me some Jelly back cover for i9003. Some dealer at TE told me that i9000's cover is not suitable for i9003


----------



## gagan007 (May 4, 2011)

I was planning to ditch Nokia/Symbian (N85) and hop on to Android. Was thinking of getting Nexus S mostly because it has a front cam and is a decent handset along with the fact that it will get Android updates quicker than any other set.

Now ever since furious_gamer has purchased Galaxy SL which also has a front cam but a lot cheaper than Nexus S, I deviated towards it. furious_gamer, are you totally happy with your decision...if yes I will also go for it, rather than waiting for Nexus S's price to come down to close to 20K


Edit: Yes, front cam is my requirement. I have got used to video calls


----------



## furious_gamer (May 4, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> I was planning to ditch Nokia/Symbian (N85) and hop on to Android. Was thinking of getting Nexus S mostly because it has a front cam and is a decent handset along with the fact that it will get Android updates quicker than any other set.
> 
> Now ever since furious_gamer has purchased Galaxy SL which also has a front cam but a lot cheaper than Nexus S, I deviated towards it. furious_gamer, are you totally happy with your decision...if yes I will also go for it, rather than waiting for Nexus S's price to come down to close to 20K
> 
> ...



TBF i am very much satisfied with it (Leave the part that i am newbie for android and don't know how to maintain a phone). Good gaming performace (what i need mostly), good apps performance and cam quality is too good. But one thing is it misses is, flash. But since i am not a photo freak, no issue for me.

Ligjht-weight on hand. Once it fell from a height of say 50cm and to my surprise no scratches or whatsoever. 

According to me, VFM one. Using fring to making video calls. Quality is good.

Overall a good purchase i can rate it 8/10. (2 points for no flash and TouchWiz UI)


----------



## gagan007 (May 4, 2011)

hmmm, I am more and more inclined towards this phone now. HD recording is there (which is absent in Nexus S), though no HDMI port (but we can still transfer it and view in computer etc.). Moreover radio! Why have they not put it in Nexus S.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 4, 2011)

@gagan007

Even i was wondering about the same thing. If i was gone mad at that time,sure i'd bought something else. 

HD recording is there and it is awesome. Shot some rainy days and watched it in my PC. It's really awesome.

Radio is good. Coz since i have only 2GB memory for media (No SD card installed yet, using the inbuilt 2+2GB memory), i listen radio very often. Esp the one where pop songs were played.

One more thing is , not so bulky as other phones. Slim and fit in pocket.


----------



## gagan007 (May 4, 2011)

so it is final buddy. Chuck Nexus S, Galaxy SL, here I come


----------



## furious_gamer (May 4, 2011)

So, you are going it buy it this month? Then, advance congo buddy.

But don't do the same mistake i did. I bought it for 20.5k coz thats the best price i can get @ my home town(Not a city, sadly).

But here you can get it for even @ 18.5k @ local dealers. Make sure you are getting a good deal.


----------



## gagan007 (May 4, 2011)

ohh I was thinking of purchasing it online through Univercell.in. But if you say so I will check out The Mobile Store in Koramanagala. Three showrooms they have in here. Sangeetha also gives best mobile deals, but will have to go to Jayanagar (Sangeetha@Forum sucks big time) .


----------



## furious_gamer (May 4, 2011)

if you can get good deal, try online sites like flipkart, blah, blah. Otherwise try to buy locally.


----------



## Terabyte (May 4, 2011)

But I don't find much support on XDA for i9003.
There isn't even a section for i9003 in there!


----------



## sach1000rt (May 4, 2011)

custom rom has been relealsed in xda forum here [I9003][ROM] UltimateSL v.1 - First Custom Rom for I9003 - Coming sooon - xda-developers 
And you can order from letsbuy using rcomlsb coupon will be around 17900 Rs and it is cash on delivery.
i got my phone 15 days ago, from that site.


----------



## aakashdave11 (May 4, 2011)

although it is a vfm phone for it's features but would still recommend HTC Desire S.......atleast have a look at boh devices before buying....
For the extra price you get a better build quality.......Sense UI(yes not everyone would want to  root their brand new phone) and above all ....great XDa support

[tocuhwiz is like a cheap iOS knockoff so is the look and feel]....maybe something more original would have been better..


p>S: personally i think samsung should ditch their all plastic same design for all galaxy mobile.......a better build quality will make it a better deal.....


----------



## sach1000rt (May 4, 2011)

htc doesnt have the good audio quality and camera quality that samsung has.
htc is just getting hyped like apple. No offense. I am not a samsung fan either.


----------



## gagan007 (May 5, 2011)

purchased it yesterday for 20K from The Mobile Store. It was same price everywhere. Tried rcomslb at letsbuy but didn't work. Anyways I didn't want to wait either! 

So far so good.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 5, 2011)

aakashdave11 said:


> although it is a vfm phone for it's features but would still recommend HTC Desire S.......atleast have a look at boh devices before buying....
> For the extra price you get a better build quality.......Sense UI(yes not everyone would want to  root their brand new phone) and above all ....great XDa support
> 
> [tocuhwiz is like a cheap iOS knockoff so is the look and feel]....maybe something more original would have been better..
> ...



They are going to start a new section in XDA forums, as this is fairly new for these stuffs but anyway one can get Custom ROM for zis phone.

And of course TouchWiz is crap, but it doesn't mean that phone is also crap. At least look at the specs and price and compare it with Desire S.



gagan007 said:


> purchased it yesterday for 20K from The Mobile Store. It was same price everywhere. Tried rcomslb at letsbuy but didn't work. Anyways I didn't want to wait either!
> 
> So far so good.



Congrats man. So hows the phone? Did you like it?


----------



## gagan007 (May 5, 2011)

I am loving it buddy. Though I am not in hurry to root and flash it, but will need your guidance in finding best custom rom for this. I have joined xda-forums too and found few threads for i9003 roms. Lets see...

So is SuperOneClick v1.9.1 really safe to root this mobile?
One more thing, how do I make backup of stock rom?


----------



## furious_gamer (May 5, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> I am loving it buddy. Though I am not in hurry to root and flash it, but will need your guidance in finding best custom rom for this. I have joined xda-forums too and found few threads for i9003 roms. Lets see...



Yes, we are asking mods there to open a new section for i9003. Its so sad even the low-end phones have a section and not this one.

BTW The Custom ROM from rex4u will be released in one or two days and AFAIK it's stable and rocking as per the beta testers.



gagan007 said:


> So is SuperOneClick v1.9.1 really safe to root this mobile?



z4root will not do any help for 9003, so S1 click is good. ANd perfectly fine as i see many members there used this root.



gagan007 said:


> One more thing, how do I make backup of stock rom?



Use NANDROID and backup the folder to PC (as keeping it in SD card is not good idea at all) and that's it.


----------



## gagan007 (May 5, 2011)

thanks for the tips, I will follow suit 

about xda, maybe it is a new handset that's why no section yet. But as the handset really rocks I am sure there will be a separate section there.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 5, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> thanks for the tips, I will follow suit
> 
> about xda, maybe it is a new handset that's why no section yet. But as the handset really rocks I am sure there will be a separate section there.



Yeah, thats why we are posting a thread daily to remind admins how many users are there with 9003. Let's see what happen.


----------



## aakashdave11 (May 5, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> They are going to start a new section in XDA forums, as this is fairly new for these stuffs but anyway one can get Custom ROM for zis phone.
> 
> And of course TouchWiz is crap, but it doesn't mean that phone is also crap. At least look at the specs and price and compare it with Desire S.



I agree the hardware is good.....but wait a sec was'nt the same h/w available with Wave I and everyone knows why it was a crap device even though it was aggressively priced and had features comparable to galaxy S.....it is not the h/w only that makes a device......software is as much imp...

My point was for a newbie.....Touchwiz android exp is crap......whereas give the extra 4k and one comes in terms with what android is capable of.....(this is just for those afraid of rooting there device).......coz who can pay 19k for touchwiz can pay 21k for HTC........most don't even care.......

For the technical one's there are way better and cheaper options  ....


----------



## sach1000rt (May 6, 2011)

people are so obsessed with htc sense ui. if you dont like touchwiz ui use some other launchers. and in future some developers on xda may port sense ui to i9003 also. dont crap the mobile for just ui.
   compare both devices camera test videos on youtube, you will come to know.


----------



## gagan007 (May 6, 2011)

@sach1000rt: ignore him dude.this is the thread for helping guys with i9003, lets carry on with that.

BTW I noticed that after rooting my handset it started to lag a bit. Is it just my imagination or is it for real!


----------



## furious_gamer (May 6, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> @sach1000rt: ignore him dude.this is the thread for helping guys with i9003, lets carry on with that.
> 
> BTW I noticed that after rooting my handset it started to lag a bit. Is it just my imagination or is it for real!



Apply lagfix if you feel so.

AFAIK Rooting doesn't make your phone lag.


----------



## wwwescape (May 6, 2011)

I'm loving this phone...

I have some queries though:

1) The box says 4GB. When I check the system information on my phone, it seems the 4GB is split between the Internal memory and Internal SD storage. Is this right?

2) I can't seem to move apps to the SD storage. I keep getting a 'Not enough memory' message.

3) Though the in-built camera app is decent, I'm looking for a better replacement. I tried Camera Advance, whose interface is not very good. I also tried Camera360 Free, which lags when used.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 6, 2011)

wwwescape said:


> I'm loving this phone...
> 
> I have some queries though:
> 
> 1) The box says 4GB. When I check the system information on my phone, it seems the 4GB is split between the Internal memory and Internal SD storage. Is this right?



Right. 2GB for Apps and 2GB for others.... 



wwwescape said:


> 2) I can't seem to move apps to the SD storage. I keep getting a 'Not enough memory' message.



Same here. Try a new external SD Card and see if that works.



wwwescape said:


> 3) Though the in-built camera app is decent, I'm looking for a better replacement. I tried Camera Advance, whose interface is not very good. I also tried Camera360 Free, which lags when used.



Try Vignette. Professional looking pics can be taken but its not Free. or try something like Pudding Camera, which is not so awesome but will do the job


----------



## sach1000rt (May 6, 2011)

try lgcamera app. ive heard its good.and regarding my phones performance, after 15 days only once it got hanged may be because of mobile network(call didnt connected). apart from that no restarts till now played hours of hd games like bloodstorm, gangstar no problems till now.


----------



## gagan007 (May 6, 2011)

I am on 3G. that too it is not unlimited so I end up using huge bandwidth daily while in office  (at home where I use Wi-Fi)
NetCounter is one app that I am using right now to keep an eye on how much data quota I have used up. Any other app which is better than that?


----------



## furious_gamer (May 6, 2011)

3G Watchdog will do.


----------



## wwwescape (May 7, 2011)

Camera ZOOM FX looks promising... Tried it on my friends HTC Desire HD but still find something missing... The perfect camera replacement app would be one that has the simplicity of the native camera app but with added advanced features...

*EDIT:* Uninstalled all the camera apps I installed earlier and kept the native camera app until a better camera replacement app comes out...

3G Watchdog looks promising and will install that once I get my Mobile Internet / 3G working...

One thing I'm very keen on is a good video player... I have installed a player called VPlayer Advanced from a friend when I first bought my phone and it played every video I threw at it without any problems... The only issue for me was I couldn't find it anywhere on the internet except for a few Android APK download blogs... Now I've seem many similar looking players come up in the market: VPlayer (Free Trial) with VPlayer Unlocker and VPlayer Unlocker (), Best Video Player PRO and VPlayer Pro... Now which one of these are dependable apps? So far VPlayer Advanced has given me no problems but would like a community approved video player for all my video playback needs... Any feedback would be appreciated...


----------



## furious_gamer (May 7, 2011)

wwwescape said:


> Camera ZOOM FX looks promising... Tried it on my friends HTC Desire HD but still find something missing... The perfect camera replacement app would be one that has the simplicity of the native camera app but with added advanced features...
> 
> *EDIT:* Uninstalled all the camera apps I installed earlier and kept the native camera app until a better camera replacement app comes out...



Never bothered about that and i am not a photo freak. So default app is more than enuff



wwwescape said:


> 3G Watchdog looks promising and will install that once I get my Mobile Internet / 3G working...



An app called NetCounter is also there, but not so good than 3G Watchdog. Make sure you are not running too many apps in the background. Will eat all your RAM.



wwwescape said:


> One thing I'm very keen on is a good video player... I have installed a player called VPlayer Advanced from a friend when I first bought my phone and it played every video I threw at it without any problems... The only issue for me was I couldn't find it anywhere on the internet except for a few Android APK download blogs... Now I've seem many similar looking players come up in the market: VPlayer (Free Trial) with VPlayer Unlocker and VPlayer Unlocker (), Best Video Player PRO and VPlayer Pro... Now which one of these are dependable apps? So far VPlayer Advanced has given me no problems but would like a community approved video player for all my video playback needs... Any feedback would be appreciated...



RockPlayer Lite. Played mkv to mp4 with this player. Never tried VLC as its not free.

Give it a try for Rockplayer Lite. So far so good.


----------



## sach1000rt (May 7, 2011)

try moboplayer its very good and free.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 7, 2011)

^^ Moboplayer is good but i feel RockPlayer is better than this...


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 7, 2011)

Good job guys, you opened a thread for SL. I also own one


----------



## furious_gamer (May 7, 2011)

^^ Many of us own this. This phone deserves a new thread IMO.

BTW Guys, anyone experiencing the same problem. Very often, after the call disconnects, phone hangs for a few seconds. Anyone?


----------



## AndroidFan (May 7, 2011)

Yes... it hangs... never been disconnected though... 

Randomly cold reboots... could be the ADW launcher Force Closes and restarts without warning... A lot of apps on my Galaxy SL force close. Should I flash the new stable European ROM? I have not installed any custom recovery yet. Its an expensive phone with almost no XDA support. So, waiting for Samsung to release official GB update...


----------



## furious_gamer (May 8, 2011)

Yes, from what i've heard from xda forum is, that European ROM is stable and fixes a lot of issue. Right now i am waiting for Rex's CustomROM, as it looks promising. Once he releases, i'll flash my rom and install it.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 8, 2011)

guys, i am not facing any issues with my SL. Could some one list out the problems faced so far ?

I am running on the same firmware which came with the device,just updated it once thru KIES


----------



## gagan007 (May 8, 2011)

no lag or hangups for me. but only grudge is there is no news on gingerbread update


----------



## wwwescape (May 8, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Moboplayer is good but i feel RockPlayer is better than this...



Unfortunately both Moboplayer and RockPlayer Lite seem to have problems playing the .MKV files I have... Either the video lags or only plays the audio... I'm sticking to VPlayer Advanced till a better video player comes our way...

I've experienced cold reboots and call drops too... but I can ignore these niggles... The phone is just awesome...



pulsar_swift said:


> I am running on the same firmware which came with the device,just updated it once thru KIES



When did a firmware update come out for the Samsung Galaxy SL (i9003)?



furious_gamer said:


> Yes, from what i've heard from xda forum is, that European ROM is stable and fixes a lot of issue. Right now i am waiting for Rex's CustomROM, as it looks promising. Once he releases, i'll flash my rom and install it.



I think you should wait a while before installing a custom ROM... I've heard we will be getting a firmware update soon and it could be a Gingerbread update...


----------



## tarey_g (May 8, 2011)

Got this phone yesterday, no gingerbread announcement is sag but still this phone is good value for money. This thing that sucks the most is that I could find no chat app that makes use of front facing cam of the phone. I was using Cyanogen mod on my last phone (Spica) missing that badly on this phone.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 8, 2011)

^^ Tango, fring and skype.... Will do the job..


----------



## wwwescape (May 8, 2011)

Is there an easy way to organize apps in the application screens (not the home screens)?

Also, is there any really good benefit from trying to root my phone?


----------



## AndroidFan (May 8, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Tango, fring and skype.... Will do the job..



Tried'em both. Don't work.


----------



## tarey_g (May 8, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Tango, fring and skype.... Will do the job..



Skype does not have video call as for now, Fring and tango do not recognize front cam.


----------



## wwwescape (May 8, 2011)

wwwescape said:


> Also, is there any really good benefit from trying to root my phone?



Just did some quick research... Rooting your phone won't allow you to successfully update to an official firmware using Samsung Kies...


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 8, 2011)

wwwescape said:


> Unfortunately both Moboplayer and RockPlayer Lite seem to have problems playing the .MKV files I have... Either the video lags or only plays the audio... I'm sticking to VPlayer Advanced till a better video player comes our way...
> 
> I've experienced cold reboots and call drops too... but I can ignore these niggles... The phone is just awesome...
> 
> ...



the device comes to Kb1 and we can update to Kb2 using KIES. I did it last week


----------



## furious_gamer (May 9, 2011)

^^ LOL.. Mine comes with KB2 only. BTW An European FW KB3 is at XDA forums and according to everyone that is stable. They claims that it solves almost all bugs, except that bug with latest version of Google Maps.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 9, 2011)

ya I purchased my device in the first week of the launch, so it came with KB1 and i updated to KB2 recently.

What bugs does KB2 have ?


----------



## wwwescape (May 9, 2011)

Ah yes... I got the KB2 update pre-installed... My phone is now 3 weeks old and still awesome... 

Have read on the XDA developers forums the the XXKB3 firmware for the Samsung Galaxy SL (i9003) is really good... but am really nervous to root my phone and update the firmware just yet...


----------



## gagan007 (May 10, 2011)

yes specially when you can't make backup of stock rom. Or does titanium backup does that too? BTW that superoneclick can uroot the phone as it does the root. so chill and root it up


----------



## furious_gamer (May 10, 2011)

wwwescape said:


> Ah yes... I got the KB2 update pre-installed... My phone is now 3 weeks old and still awesome...
> 
> Have read on the XDA developers forums the the *XXKB3* firmware for the Samsung Galaxy SL (i9003) is really good... but am really nervous to root my phone and update the firmware just yet...



Its XXKB3, not DDKB3. 

But SuperoneClick is not that bad, plug the phone in USB and click Root. No nonsense.

For firmwire, get the latest one and let odin do the job...


----------



## gagan007 (May 11, 2011)

Gingerbread coming soon for Galaxy SL 
First or second week of July (yeah I know its very very far away!)


----------



## furious_gamer (May 11, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> Gingerbread coming soon for Galaxy SL
> First or second week of July (yeah I know its very very far away!)



So, you can get it easily done in Kies itself? Right?

Then i need to stop my idea of installing Custom ROM....


----------



## gagan007 (May 11, 2011)

yes, once official update is there we can upgrade using Kies itself. But it is a long wait. Moreover I got to know it from Facebook page for i9003 maybe not that trustworthy.

But which custom rom are you eye-ing buddy?


----------



## furious_gamer (May 11, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> yes, once official update is there we can upgrade using Kies itself. But it is a long wait. Moreover I got to know it from Facebook page for i9003 maybe not that trustworthy.
> 
> But which custom rom are you eye-ing buddy?



The one by rex4u @ xda-dev forum. It seems promising and it's stable, AFAIK. All beta tester was satisfied with that ROM. But now he is hospitalized, so the release date is unknown.


----------



## gagan007 (May 11, 2011)

ohhh yes, that one. I didn't go through whole thread but saw the latest posting about him being hospitalized so I thought maybe he is not in mood to fix the bugs


----------



## furious_gamer (May 11, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> ohhh yes, that one. I didn't go through whole thread but saw the latest posting about him being hospitalized so I thought maybe he is not in mood to fix the bugs



He is literally hospitalized and he met with an accident. Otherwise the ROM would've released a week before. But still he promised everyone that once he return home, he'll release. Now everyone pray for his comeback.


----------



## wwwescape (May 13, 2011)

Has anyone tried downloading the Kies air app from the Samsung app market... it looks very interesting but I can't seem to download it... It keeps saying that the application is not optimized for my device...


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 13, 2011)

samsung apps doesnt work on my phone. it says no apps found


----------



## xtremedia (May 14, 2011)

pulsar_swift said:


> samsung apps doesnt work on my phone. it says no apps found



AFAIK Samsung Apps wont work on Android devices. Only on Bada ones mayb


----------



## gagan007 (May 16, 2011)

It comes by default on all Samsung phones 

here snapshot from my i9003 (it is Android and it is rooted)

*i52.tinypic.com/2evghft.png

*i51.tinypic.com/2vmsgzt.png


----------



## tarey_g (May 16, 2011)

Its not letting me install Kies air, says application not compatible with phone..?


----------



## furious_gamer (May 16, 2011)

tarey_g said:


> Its not letting me install Kies air, says application not compatible with phone..?



It installed fine for me and since i was not sure what is Kies air, i uninstalled it.


----------



## gagan007 (May 16, 2011)

Playing Angry Birds Rio...it is such a delight to see all those smooth graphics. I am loving it  ...wasting office hours 

But the handset is getting hotter by every game


----------



## furious_gamer (May 16, 2011)

^^

Yes, it's damn hot after i played Game Dev Story for about 30 minutes. Need to install cooler for this phone....


----------



## gagan007 (May 16, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy S enjoys Android 2.3 Gingerbread upgrade - Mobiletor.com

wasn't it announced and available already? Are they talking about Galaxy SL (our phone)?


----------



## furious_gamer (May 16, 2011)

May be they are giving outdated news or he mistaken S for SL.


----------



## tarey_g (May 16, 2011)

Its for S , not SL.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 17, 2011)

So when will SL get that GB update? I am eagerly waiting for that.


----------



## tarey_g (May 17, 2011)

It will probably not, even galaxy Ace has got gingerbread update, it was listed all the time for Ace. Nothing for SL


----------



## furious_gamer (May 17, 2011)

WTF!!!! I am not so sad to know this. Spending 20k for not getting an official GB update? Samsung sucks. Why the hell Ace needs a update when SL is way better than Ace.


----------



## tarey_g (May 17, 2011)

Well they specified that ACE will get 2.3 update when it was out. For SL no such mention, besides SL is poor cousing of Galaxy S, and not sold in every country. So chances are very low. Even XDA does not have a section for this phone.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 17, 2011)

tarey_g said:


> Well they specified that ACE will get 2.3 update when it was out. For SL no such mention, besides SL is poor cousing of Galaxy S, and not sold in every country. So chances are very low. Even XDA does not have a section for this phone.



Guys there are struggling and even have a thread request MODS to open a new thread, but till today they are not willing to open, even after the customer base of SL is increasing rapidly. But there are some guys who develop Custom ROMS for SL and will see some change in a few months, at least hope so.


----------



## tarey_g (May 18, 2011)

From Samsung's twitter account answering a query about SL , 

*"Gingerbread for Galaxy SL is expected to be released around first or second week of july. Will keep you update."*

Twitter


----------



## furious_gamer (May 18, 2011)

^^

That is some news. I am happy if that is true and can't wait to get my hands on GB.

Thanks for posting man.


----------



## gagan007 (May 18, 2011)

two months!!! 

anyways, better late than never.


Moving on, guys at XDA have created a new (sub) section for i9003. That guy AllGamer still doesn't want to treat this as a separate phone that i9000.
Galaxy S I9003 Android Development - xda-developers


----------



## furious_gamer (May 18, 2011)

thats great. But still the Custom ROM is not released. Once i receive the code from rex, i will play around and see if i can create better ROM...


----------



## furious_gamer (May 19, 2011)

tarey_g said:


> From Samsung's twitter account answering a query about SL ,
> 
> *"Gingerbread for Galaxy SL is expected to be released around first or second week of july. Will keep you update."*
> 
> Twitter



There he said, Ace will get GB update by June end. I mean WTF! SL gets it by July end whereas the Ace gets it by Next month.

This is ridiculous and insane IMO


----------



## AndroidFan (May 19, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> There he said, Ace will get GB update by June end. I mean WTF! SL gets it by July end whereas the Ace gets it by Next month.
> 
> This is ridiculous and insane IMO



There is no guarantee we will see this update even at the end of July. Don't forget this is Samsung we are dealing with... and they are notorious for their delay in issuing updates.

P. S. What does *deodexed *and *zipaligned *mean?


----------



## gagan007 (May 20, 2011)

the most descriptive article I came about on deodexed was this:
What Is Odex And Deodex In Android [Complete Guide]

for zipalign, nothing beats this:
zipalign | Android Developers



*Update/Edit:*

I have decided to move on to Nexus S, my original choice for Android. I do not want to remain at the mercy of handset manufacturers for update.

In this article:
99% of Android phones leak secret account credentials â€¢ The Register

all those who are on Android 2.3.3 and earlier are likely to lose their details if they use public/unsecured/unknown network. Although it is a remote possibility in India (we have public wifis at really lesser number of places) but why remain susceptible.

Maybe I am being too paranoid here (about security and all) but don't want to take any chances as I am wired to internet round the clock.


----------



## tarey_g (May 20, 2011)

Nexus S is overpriced SL, I'd rather for for Galaxy S(Amoled) then Nexus S. The only assured thing abt it is constant updates (and great XDA support). Which is good but demands a price of 27k (Pune). 19k for SL vs 27K for Nexus (which is almost similar phone), not justified. 

Nexus S does not have fm radio, which I missed very much in my previous android phone , Galaxy SPICA.


----------



## gagan007 (May 20, 2011)

completely agree. having no radio sucks but I can counter it by loading all my fav tracks.

BTW I am trying to get Nexus S from abroad so that I get atleast a S-AMOLED. that 16 GB limit is also frustrating but atleast it will have Google and community support. Just my thought. I am not, in any way. trying to compare i9000 or i9003 with Nexus S


----------



## tarey_g (May 20, 2011)

^^ I know, just wrote what led me to buy SL instead of Nexus S, I had that phone in my mind too. 
The most sad part about owning a SL is nonexistent XDA support, I am currently running CM7 on my Galaxy Spica thanks to www.samdroid.net and XDA .


----------



## AndroidFan (May 20, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> completely agree. having no radio sucks but I can counter it by loading all my fav tracks.
> 
> BTW I am trying to get Nexus S from abroad so that I get atleast a S-AMOLED. that 16 GB limit is also frustrating but atleast it will have Google and community support. Just my thought. I am not, in any way. trying to compare i9000 or i9003 with Nexus S



Nexus S is a very good choice... Unfortunately, its overpriced...

Maybe in 2012-2013, I might be able to buy a Nexus 2S or something dualcore pure Google phone...


----------



## Terabyte (May 21, 2011)

@gagan007 : Apart from the update thing any other reason for giving up on GSL?
IMO Nexus S is definitely a good choice.


----------



## gagan007 (May 23, 2011)

Apart from updates, no other reason to be very honest


----------



## SwiftLover (May 24, 2011)

Is it Still worth to buy Samsung Galaxy S i9000 for 21,990?? will it support Android 3.1? or 2.3 is the end of the  i9000?


----------



## gagan007 (May 25, 2011)

well after SII it seems logical that i9000 is not going to last much.no official word on this though


----------



## AndroidFan (May 25, 2011)

SwiftLover said:


> Is it Still worth to buy Samsung Galaxy S i9000 for 21,990?? will it support Android 3.1? or 2.3 is the end of the  i9000?





gagan007 said:


> well after SII it seems logical that i9000 is not going to last much.no official word on this though



Original Samsung Galaxy S has awesome hardware, great screen, great CPU-GPU combination and exceptional XDA support. At 22k, its amazing...

*Samsung Galaxy S + CyanogenMod 7 = Awesome Winner...*

If you don't like to hack and tinker... then HTC Desire S is better out of the box...


----------



## tarey_g (May 26, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Original Samsung Galaxy S has awesome hardware, great screen, great CPU-GPU combination and exceptional XDA support. At 22k, its amazing...
> 
> *Samsung Galaxy S + CyanogenMod 7 = Awesome Winner...*
> 
> If you don't like to hack and tinker... then HTC Desire S is better out of the box...



I could not find Galaxy S for 22k anywhere. 24-25k was the price I got.


----------



## SwiftLover (May 26, 2011)

tarey_g said:


> I could not find Galaxy S for 22k anywhere. 24-25k was the price I got.



Samsung Galaxy S is available at Letsbuy.com for 22,990/- and use discount coupon (1K) = 21,990/-


----------



## furious_gamer (May 26, 2011)

tarey_g said:


> I could not find Galaxy S for 22k anywhere. 24-25k was the price I got.



Samsung Galaxy S I9000: Full Phone Specifications, Price, Reviews (Metallic Black)

@ 23k

If you inquire locally, you can get a better deal.


----------



## tarey_g (May 26, 2011)

Well Maharashtra has sh1tty octroi laws which make everything automatically costly. MH is the only state in India to have octroi tax , which is arounf 8-10% WTF !  . If I order from internet still I will have to pay for octroi.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 26, 2011)

^^ Thats why i am saying, inquire locally, otherwise ask someone to buy it for you and courier it as gift.


----------



## AndroidFan (May 26, 2011)

tarey_g said:


> Well Maharashtra has sh1tty octroi laws which make everything automatically costly. MH is the only state in India to have octroi tax , which is arounf 8-10% WTF !  . If I order from internet still I will have to pay for octroi.



As far as I know, Mumbai-Thane area have octroi. I am not sure about the rest of Maharastra...


----------



## tarey_g (May 26, 2011)

Whole MH has, even if you buy some goods from one part of Pune and take it to the other part (Nagar Palika change) you have to pay octroi on it.


According to wikipedia : 
As of 2008, octroi is levied in Ethiopia and in only one state of India, (Maharashtra).

MH gove earns around Rs 7000 crore yearly via octroi tax ! Parasites!


----------



## furious_gamer (May 30, 2011)

I rooted my phone day before yesterday and from that it seems to be very laggy. Is that anything wrong i've done.


----------



## gagan007 (May 30, 2011)

I rooted my handset too. Not experienced any kind of lagging! You did this for Titanium backup only right?


----------



## furious_gamer (May 30, 2011)

Nope. For SetCPU Master.... and Lock app....


----------



## gagan007 (May 30, 2011)

you are overclocking!!!!!!!

wait I saw in some reviews that it only allows to down-clock and not the other way around


----------



## furious_gamer (May 30, 2011)

yes i only know after using that app..... 

I changed the min freq from 300MHz to 700MHz to see the difference. Now it's lag like hell...


----------



## gagan007 (May 30, 2011)

BTW you have played many games (including HD) on this phone. How about Modern Combat 2: Black Pegasus (*market.android.com/details?id=com.gameloft.android.ANMP.GloftBPHM.ML&feature=banner) does it work smoothly?

I thought I will ask you before giving Rs.316 to them 



more BTW, I do not know if everyone knows it or not but if you click on "Install" for any application in market.android.com online (on PC) with your account, it will be downloaded and installed in your phone automatically 
Waaanderfullll

Moreover, Google has 15 minutes money-back policy for all Android market apps and games. Say you pay for the above game, try it on your mobile. If it doesn't work, uninstall it and your money will be refunded


----------



## furious_gamer (May 30, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> BTW you have played many games (including HD) on this phone. How about Modern Combat 2: Black Pegasus (*market.android.com/details?id=com.gameloft.android.ANMP.GloftBPHM.ML&feature=banner) does it work smoothly?
> 
> I thought I will ask you before giving Rs.316 to them



I hate war shooters but still i tried that game, i hate it TBF. since i am not a fan of that genre, don't take my view completely.



gagan007 said:


> more BTW, I do not know if everyone knows it or not but if you click on "Install" for any application in market.android.com online (on PC) with your account, it will be downloaded and installed in your phone automatically
> Waaanderfullll



I know that and i hope everybody know that.



gagan007 said:


> Moreover, Google has 15 minutes money-back policy for all Android market apps and games. Say you pay for the above game, try it on your mobile. If it doesn't work, uninstall it and your money will be refunded



Did you get your money back this way?

My Android Home : 

*i54.tinypic.com/x2uvdt.jpg


----------



## noob (May 30, 2011)

> Did you get your money back this way?



Nopes. Money is debited from account after 15 min.  and thats much better way.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 30, 2011)

^^ Yes, it is a best option.  I got that.


----------



## gagan007 (May 30, 2011)

yes, I purchased XDA Premium but immediately realized that xda is supported by tapatalk too so why not buy that. I got my money back 

BTW why are you using a separate app for screenshot when pressing "Back" followed by "Home" button gives you the same. I love your home, I am not too fond of widgets (tried some of them but later removed) so my home is a little rustic. But still I love Go Launcher Ex. That small "Lock" app (56kb only) is really good to lock your fone with just a touch as I find pressing the lock button a little cumbersome 
View attachment 4696


----------



## furious_gamer (May 31, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> yes, I purchased XDA Premium but immediately realized that xda is supported by tapatalk too so why not buy that. I got my money back



I bought TapaTalk only for TDF and now i m doomed. TDF doesn't seem to integrate TapaTalk. Thats really a sad news for me.. 



gagan007 said:


> BTW why are you using a separate app for screenshot when pressing "Back" followed by "Home" button gives you the same. I love your home, I am not too fond of widgets (tried some of them but later removed) so my home is a little rustic. But still I love Go Launcher Ex. That small "Lock" app (56kb only) is really good to lock your fone with just a touch as I find pressing the lock button a little cumbersome
> View attachment 4696



I tested that app and BTW i know that pressing back+home will take SS. 

But what i didn't got was, where the hell it is storing those pics.... 

I liked that home very much and i kept it. Also i liked that "Lock" App, which let me lock games. It's annoying to see people playing games even when your phone is running out of charge and they still don't understand that we need to use it atleast till we reach home. So thumbs up for Lock Application.

@anyone

Is it possible to OC this phone? Coz whatever OC app i install, it's not letting me to OC and the max speed remains at 1000MHz.


----------



## gagan007 (May 31, 2011)

I carry a charger with me to office, moreover I keep my phone plugged into USB in my car while driving so it keeps on charging.

BTW I have a question too. Is the menu in this handset limited to 8 pages only?


snapshots are saved in "ScreenCapture" folder in Home (of MyFile application). in other words /mnt/sdcard/ScreenCapture


----------



## furious_gamer (May 31, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> I carry a charger with me to office, moreover I keep my phone plugged into USB in my car while driving so it keeps on charging.
> 
> BTW I have a question too. Is the menu in this handset limited to 8 pages only?
> 
> ...



1. Nope, as you install apps it will increase.

2. I got the yesterday itself , anyway thanks for the info gagan..


----------



## AndroidFan (May 31, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> I carry a charger with me to office, moreover I keep my phone plugged into USB in my car while driving so it keeps on charging.
> 
> BTW I have a question too. Is the menu in this handset limited to 8 pages only?



Why are you not changing to a better launcher? Samsung's crappy interface reminds me of iPhone. Makes Samsung look like a cheap chinese iPhone copy...

I suggest you try Gingerbread launcher. Search for it in the Market. There is a version for WVGA screens... -- *market.android.com/details?id=com.ebproductions.android.launcher&feature=search_result


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 1, 2011)

I am using Go Launcher Ex since second day I got hands on my phone and I am very happy with it too. Will definitely try Gingerbread Launcher though 

EDIT:
Ummm, I like Go Launcher Ex better than this one. The only thing of interest in GB launcher is the 3D menu which off-course makes it a class apart but I am happy with 3 docks provided by Go Launcher Ex right in home screen.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 1, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> I am using Go Launcher Ex since second day I got hands on my phone and I am very happy with it too. Will definitely try Gingerbread Launcher though
> 
> EDIT:
> Ummm, I like Go Launcher Ex better than this one. The only thing of interest in GB launcher is the 3D menu which off-course makes it a class apart but I am happy with 3 docks provided by Go Launcher Ex right in home screen.



Cool...


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 1, 2011)

^^ Personally, i feel GO Launcher EX is good enough for me, and i am not impressed by the Gingerbread launcher.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 4, 2011)

Friends, could you please check the quality of video recording in your Galaxy SL phones? Especially indoors in average light conditions. The phone which I have has pathetic video recording. Photo quality is nice. Video quality is doomed. Cannot see anything even in an averagely lit room...

Any camcorder replacement apps? Are upgrades available to stock firmware? 

Is this defect a software defect (as usual is the case with Samsung) or is this a hardware fault? Should this phone be taken to Samsung service center?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 4, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Friends, could you please check the quality of video recording in your Galaxy SL phones? Especially indoors in average light conditions. The phone which I have has pathetic video recording. Photo quality is nice. Video quality is doomed. Cannot see anything even in an averagely lit room...
> 
> Any camcorder replacement apps?



Video Quality is good enough even at low light conditions. But at night without enough lighting in places like restaurant, as you say it is doomed. Otherwise it is GOOD.

NO need for CC replacement apps as i don't feel any need for that.



AndroidFan said:


> Are upgrades available to stock firmware?
> 
> Is this defect a software defect (as usual is the case with Samsung) or is this a hardware fault? Should this phone be taken to Samsung service center?



No official updates for us, but XXKB3 is there in XDA and as per the guys who upgraded to that firmware, it is fast and fixes almost all bugs. (Esp GMaps bug and GPS fix)

What defect you are talking about?


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 4, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Video Quality is good enough even at low light conditions. But at night without enough lighting in places like restaurant, as you say it is doomed. Otherwise it is GOOD.
> 
> NO need for CC replacement apps as i don't feel any need for that.
> 
> ...



The main one is the *camcorder defect.* While in Camera mode, photos in average lighting at night are good. But as soon as I shift to video mode, everything is darkened completely. Exposure settings don't work either...

Also, there are software bugs and force closes. Especially after uninstalling an app, the system settings force close. Happens every time...


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 4, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> The main one is the *camcorder defect.* While in Camera mode, photos in average lighting at night are good. But as soon as I shift to video mode, everything is darkened completely. Exposure settings don't work either...



Guess that's a bug. Not a defect. Because even at low lighting at my office, i can take a reasonable quality video.



AndroidFan said:


> Also, there are software bugs and force closes. Especially after uninstalling an app, the system settings force close. Happens every time...



Never faced that issue. Going to update the firmware to XXKB3..


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 6, 2011)

hi, has any of you used wallet applications in Symbian? Actually I am looking for similar app for Android which is password protected and can save credit card related and other banking, passport etc. related information securely in phone.

there is SPB wallet..but costs Rs.331!


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 6, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> hi, has any of you used wallet applications in Symbian? Actually I am looking for similar app for Android which is password protected and can save credit card related and other banking, passport etc. related information securely in phone.
> 
> there is SPB wallet..but costs Rs.331!



The only app i find useful is Pocket (*market.android.com/details?id=com.citc.wallet&feature=search_result)

The full version costs you 98 Rs, but try the free version and decide whether to buy it or not.

BTW Use any app to store data and lock it with "Lock" app. Simple....


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jun 6, 2011)

guys comment on its battry life in detail


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 7, 2011)

a2mn2002 said:


> guys comment on its battry life in detail



Well, light usage (Occasional phone calls, texting) - last me around 2 days, but i am not a guy who chat with my friends frequently

Medium usage (light gaming, music and browsing) - around ~12 hrs (8AM to 8PM)

Heavy usage (Gaming, music and browsing) - Exactly 10hrs, not more than that.

BTW I do have a lot of apps running in the background and no power saving app installed. Phone is rooted.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 7, 2011)

Daily, I use mine "mostly" for browsing gmail and Facebook (both sites blocked in office), total usage is around 45-60 min (keeping in mind I check it for 5 minutes every hour on an average). On top of it, around 30-40 min of calls. The battery charge dies by the time I reach home. So it is 12 hours.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 7, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> Daily, I use mine "mostly" for browsing gmail and Facebook (both sites blocked in office), total usage is around 45-60 min (keeping in mind I check it for 5 minutes every hour on an average). On top of it, around 30-40 min of calls. The battery charge dies by the time I reach home. So it is 12 hours.



Medium usage, as i said, it is 12hrs....


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 9, 2011)

Second week of july for gingerbread on galaxy sl.another confirmation from samsung on twitter!


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 9, 2011)

Great. At least they have intention to release it...


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 9, 2011)

yeah, if they are saying it again and again, I think we can really hope for an update 
I am really excited now. I have not experienced TouchWiz 4.0 but heard a lot about it..gonna be awesome

Winamp for Android is such a stupid application. I have not played any song on Winamp after my last restart. Today I was watching a youtube video in office so put headsets on. As soon as I closed youtube and removed headsets, winamp started playing...in full volume!

Uninstalled! Never gonna install it again.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 9, 2011)

^^

lol... Too many annoying apps...


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 9, 2011)

Poweramp is good.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 13, 2011)

Installed PowerAMP 

BTW I noticed that a lot of videos posted by my friends on Facebook (on FB server as well as Youtube) couldn't be played on my mobile. Any clues? e.g. this song from Murder 2 (in HQ) v=hvzlnzm0Cw8. It is not playable.

Secondly, have you guys got screen guard for this handset? I have yet to find one. As it is gorilla glass, I am not that much worried though.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 13, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> Installed PowerAMP
> 
> BTW I noticed that a lot of videos posted by my friends on Facebook (on FB server as well as Youtube) couldn't be played on my mobile. Any clues? e.g. this song from Murder 2 (in HQ) v=hvzlnzm0Cw8. It is not playable.
> 
> Secondly, have you guys got screen guard for this handset? I have yet to find one. As it is gorilla glass, I am not that much worried though.



Yes, i got the screen guard from Samsung show room itself and costs me 500 bucks.

Regd videos, i guess most of the flv's are not running fine. Even i am facing the same issue. Searching for a good player to play.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 16, 2011)

dude I am unable to get screen guard from any shop in koramangala (atleast from the places I tried). Where did you  purchase it from?

BTW can anyone recommend good *Speech To Text* app?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 16, 2011)

^^ Try Poorvika, Sangeetha Mobiles. Ofcourse a bit costly, but nothing you can do if not available elsewhere. Or try to get one from tech2shop from TE.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 16, 2011)

500 is cheaper as compared to one of my friends who purchased one worth around 1000 for his desire s


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 16, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> 500 is cheaper as compared to one of my friends who purchased one worth around 1000 for his desire s



Then try the shops i mentioned. If you are too lazy to do so, then go for TE dealer.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 18, 2011)

Live Wallpaper... Water... not available on i9003. Some guys on XDA have deoxed it and ported it to i9000. Should also work on i9003...

Source: *forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=775152&page=2

Download from: 
*forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=9188060&postcount=15

Will test it tomorrow...


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 20, 2011)

Got Soundmagic PL-50 for my SL, great combo.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 20, 2011)

^^ For how much and where?


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 20, 2011)

Finally got my hands on the screen guard from Sangeetha, Jaynagar. Thanks furious_gamer. although it is nothing as compared to original glass touch 
but it is for greater good. Costed Rs. 400


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 20, 2011)

Good man. BTW screen guard is a must, esp for user's like us. 400 seems decent price IMO


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 20, 2011)

yeah you are right, everyday I used to fear about scratches , not anymore.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 20, 2011)

After installing so many apps, now i am facing some lag issues, only with games like Shift and apps like GoLauncher. Is there any fix for this? Will the lagfix found in XDA fix all these?


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 20, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ For how much and where?


SMC international Delhi, for 2700 incl shipping.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 20, 2011)

^^ Way too high for me. BTW How is it when paired with SL. For me the default one is doing good so far.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 20, 2011)

Default one is too high on treble, but its good. I used to have ep-630 before which were better than the stock earphones that come with SL, so decided to try new ones this time.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 21, 2011)

GB is here!!!!!!!!!!! yahooooooooooo

Thru samfirmware.com


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 21, 2011)

^^ where? Any official news? How can we update this?


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 21, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> GB is here!!!!!!!!!!! yahooooooooooo
> 
> Thru samfirmware.com



Thank you...



> Long awaited for Samsung I90003 : I9003XXKP7 Online! (Android 2.3.3)
> 
> ro.build.date = Fri Jun 10 20:50:02  KST 2011



*Source:* Todays Specials !! - www.SamFirmware.com
*
Download Firmware:* Hotfile.com: One click file hosting: I9003XXKP7.rar (192 MB)


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 21, 2011)

Awesome !


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 21, 2011)

Can't we go and update it in Samsung showroom itself? Just asking coz i don't want to brick my phone... Also i am on DDKB2, so can i update this FW?


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 21, 2011)

don't worry you won't brick your phone. many people around globe are trying it. I will also try this once I get back home. In xda, guys said there is specific way of upgrading phone as it is not through official channel (I mean through Kies)...


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 21, 2011)

^^ Will browse XDA and see if its easy task, Otherwise need to wait till official update.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 22, 2011)

Came to know from xda that stupid software (Kies) was updated long back (I mean its new version was launched way back) but Kies in my PC didn't update itself! Who develops such kind of sh|77y software?

BTW I have not upgraded to GB...there are few bugs it seems


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 22, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> Came to know from xda that stupid software (Kies) was updated long back (I mean its new version was launched way back) but Kies in my PC didn't update itself! Who develops such kind of sh|77y software?
> 
> BTW I have not upgraded to GB...there are few bugs it seems



Are you going to flash with Kies? Even to update that software it took me 30 minutes in a 4mbps connection? Stupid one.

gagan, did you applied lagfix from XDA? Was that fixed the issue?


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 22, 2011)

To install new firmware with odin takes 5 mins, although it reinstalls the new firmware unlike kies which will update ffirmware keeping applications and contacts intact. I prefer odin, official update on kies will take another one month.
I updated my cousin's samsung Galaxy ACE with Kies, it sucked. He was not able to install any new apps. So again installed 2.3.4 on ACE with odin, working flawlessly. 

I will use odin, then sync contacts from google, install apps again. 15 mins to do that all.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 22, 2011)

^^

You updated to GB? How is it?

Or are you going to update it?


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 22, 2011)

buddy, after you posted about bricking the fone, i got skeptic  so I didn't try ODIN and waiting for official update through Kies. Although I downloaded everything yesterday (the firmware .tar file from Hotfile, ODIN, latest Kies etc.) and made backup of each and everything (apps, contacts, calendar using MyBackup Root) but didn't muster enough courage to update 


But that stupid software Kies is not detecting my phone. Keeps on saying Sim not inserted etc. grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 22, 2011)

^^

lol. Atleast for me, Kies is detecting my phone.

BTW Is Titanium Backup any good? I don't have enough space in my external SD card, so where it will store the backups?


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 23, 2011)

ok so the thing now is, I tried to update my phone with this new GingerBread ROM/firmware. By mistake I used ODIN version 1.82 while the latest one is 1.83. It didn't brick my phone (I hope so) but it stopped/failed in between. I had to disconnect my phone and when I restarted it, nothing happened (I mean no display and all).

But when I restarted it in Download mode (volume down+Ok+Power On) it worked so I still have hope. I couldn't try flashing it as I had to come to office. After reaching home I will try again with an updated rom which is said to have fixed bugs in older rom.
Will keep posted.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 23, 2011)

^^ You mean with GB FW? What version are you talking about? Odin?

BTW you can re-flash it so no probs as of now.....


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 23, 2011)

yeah furious_gamer, I was trying Gingerbread rom with older version of ODIN 

today I will try to flash it again 
let see how does it go...


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 23, 2011)

^^ will the version of odin has to do something with your issue? I don't think so.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 23, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ will the version of odin has to do something with your issue? I don't think so.


Yes it does, I almost bricked my Samsung Spica when last time I used wrong version of odin. samfirmware usually packs odin with the firmware zip, or follow the steps given on various forums. I updated my brothers galaxy ACE to 2.3.4, the firmware is out since month for that phone but Kies has no update yet, its idiotic. Same will happen to SL, if you wait for official update via Kies then keep waiting.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 23, 2011)

^^ I am not gonna keep waiting for that. I will just make sure i get a stable release. If not, i am in no situation to handle all these craps coz of my hectic work. You don't believe i had this FW with me the day you guys said, but till today i don't find time to flash it. Otherwise i would have flashed it the day i downloaded.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 23, 2011)

u just wait till night. I will go home and flash it with correct version of ODIN. If everything goes well I will have GB on my phone otherwise I will have to give it to service center, they will update it for me 

On serious note, if it works for me, you can do too


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 23, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ I am not gonna keep waiting for that. I will just make sure i get a stable release. If not, i am in no situation to handle all these craps coz of my hectic work. You don't believe i had this FW with me the day you guys said, but till today i don't find time to flash it. Otherwise i would have flashed it the day i downloaded.



Same here, I have also not updated it yet. Will do it on this weekend or next.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 23, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> u just wait till night. I will go home and flash it with correct version of ODIN. If everything goes well I will have GB on my phone otherwise I will have to give it to service center, they will update it for me
> 
> On serious note, if it works for me, you can do too



Sure man, i'll wait for your reply. 



tarey_g said:


> Same here, I have also not updated it yet. Will do it on this weekend or next.



Guess we need to wait till what GB do with gagan007 and we'll update then. Otherwise better to flash with XXB3 one for time being. It's stable AFAIK.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 23, 2011)

My phone came with xxB3.
edit : no KB2


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 23, 2011)

tarey_g said:


> My phone came with xxB3.
> edit : no KB2



All SL devices ship with KB2... Is there an official Indian update yet? Has anyone upgraded to the newer European Froyo firmware?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 23, 2011)

^^ Which one you are talking about? i guess it's not abt XXB3.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 23, 2011)

So my phone was not bricked. And I am very happy about that. 
I flashed it with the other ROM uploaded by Samfirmware people. But that is also not bug free. A little lag is there when I check/un-check boxes but otherwise speed has increased. I flashed it two times just to make sure camera works but it hangs sometimes. Wi-Fi has serious problem, I mean it is not working at all which is big setback for me. New icons and few new features are also exciting. I will play with it tomorrow and will update you guys.

On personal level, I would say it is a hassle to flash with GB as it is not bug-free. But if you have a spare phone also, just flash it because being Geek is fun!

Here attaching a small snapshot:

*i51.tinypic.com/okph6h.png


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 24, 2011)

Ahh bugs  , anyway please check if new google talk video chat is working fine and detecting the front cam. No other video chat program uses front cam of the phone.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 24, 2011)

@gagan007

Screenies of menu ad home please....

BTW even in xda forums, everybody is whining because of the bugs you mentioned. I will wait for some time to let rex4u to release the Custom ROM.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 24, 2011)

the most painful of them is phone doesn't come back from sleep no matter what you do. Battery removal is only option that time. Happened to me only once though


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 24, 2011)

^^ According to XDA and some other forums, setting the min clock freq to 533MHz will solve the issue. Cos by default, this one is taking 133/266MHz as min freq while sleep mode. Try this with setcpu and see if it still exists.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 24, 2011)

no can do 
Root is not happening on GB


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 24, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> no can do
> Root is not happening on GB



it is already rooted. try install setcpu now


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 24, 2011)

OMG, thanks dude. i didn't know that! yes it already rooted 
I have changed frequency, lets see how does it perform


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 24, 2011)

So how is it. Still the sleep-mode issue is there?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 29, 2011)

Guys, any review/feedback with that GB ROM? gagan?


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorry buddy I forgot to reply although I saw your post above.
Moving ahead, changing the CPU cycle did not work for me. Although the suggestion, disabling data connection works in this case. 

Some application and games like App2SD and Angry Birds do not work. They open and crash. I think battery consumption is also increased. I need to charge twice a day now.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 29, 2011)

^^ That's bad. BTW Any idea to revert back to XXKB3. It is rock solid and good till the official release is out.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 29, 2011)

It is actually not that difficult using ODIN. krazy on xda has already posted ROMS for Froyo, which can be used. But I am sticking with GB for now. No specific reasons... 

BTW what's the deal with rex4u guy who is still "cooking" first custom ROM for i9003. I am not against anybody doing that but can't people see that he is just making taller claims than actually doing something! If I were him and made the kind of progress he claims to have made, I would never abandon working on it. Now he says that as GB is around the corner so he will work on GB! yeah right!!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 29, 2011)

^^ Actually he was hospitalized a few months ago and afterwards he is not doing his work as he was doing before. But he is DOING it. Simple, i know what this guy is capable of.

See i am not defending him, it's just not that simple for a newbie to cook a ROM as you know and so it is taking a while for him. Simple.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 29, 2011)

hmmm makes sense because I tried to find resources on how to start working on a new ROM. Couldn't get a solid start. I have few friends too who are interested but after our office life we don't get much time. Moreover, I had a spondylitis attack recently


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 29, 2011)

Me too suffered with severe back pain, but still i am learning Android like 1 hr a day in weekdays and learning how to cook a Custom ROM. in fact rex4u is helping me in this. 

It will take much time, but i hope someday i'll cook my own ROM for my mobile.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 30, 2011)

Samfirmware just posted another GB build for i9003. Gonna check tonight


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 30, 2011)

^^ Downloading it. I am waiting for guys in XDA to install and post a feedback. Guess it is not BETA. Otherwise another ROM just sitting in my HDD.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 30, 2011)

My phone's GPS does not lock a single satellite, WTF !


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 1, 2011)

Ok, so I installed the latest firmware from Samfirmware. It is a bug-fix rom of the previous one it seems. Till now no issues. Atleast that SOD is gone. I will post more reviews in the morning.

guys I think you can flash your mobiles with this latest offering from Samfirmware. It is stable with no bugs. I have yet to test some games (Angry Birds was not working in earlier rom). Moreover there were some reports in xda that mkv files cannot be played on this one.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 1, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> Ok, so I installed the latest firmware from Samfirmware. It is a bug-fix rom of the previous one it seems. Till now no issues. Atleast that SOD is gone. I will post more reviews in the morning.
> 
> guys I think you can flash your mobiles with this latest offering from Samfirmware. It is stable with no bugs. I have yet to test some games (Angry Birds was not working in earlier rom). Moreover there were some reports in xda that *mkv files cannot be played on this one*.



WTF!!!!

BTW It's nice to hear that finally a bug-free GB ROM...  

Will install it once i return from my native. Mean while expecting you to post a short review

@tarey_g
which firmwire you are using. If XXKB3 2.2, then try the GPS fix in XDA forums. If GB, then no idea.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 1, 2011)

Tried GPS fix, the GPS is so horrible that if I am in open area I get max 2 satellites, while my friend's Xperia Arc get 20 satellites !!!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 1, 2011)

^^ LOL. So you are in 2.2 still? BTW try the steps they mentioned there, it might help.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 1, 2011)

2.3 tomorrow, finally some spare time


----------



## wwwescape (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi,

I've been trying GPS lately and been having problems on my Samsung Galaxy S LCD I9003 (Froyo 2.2.1). Either I never get a fix on satellites or sometimes it fixes on 1-3 satellites in some rare cases and keeps changing between 1-3 fixes. I searched the web for any solutions and many users reported that GPS Aids V2 solves the issue but it does not help me. Infact when I use GPS Aids V2, 'Current NTP Server' shows 'without information', please see screenshot below:

*img402.imageshack.us/img402/6016/20110704102329.png

Is anyone else facing such an issue with GPS and can anyone please help.

Thanks.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 4, 2011)

wwwescape said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been trying GPS lately and been having problems on my Samsung Galaxy S LCD I9003 (Froyo 2.2.1). Either I never get a fix on satellites or sometimes it fixes on 1-3 satellites in some rare cases and keeps changing between 1-3 fixes. I searched the web for any solutions and many users reported that GPS Aids V2 solves the issue but it does not help me. Infact when I use GPS Aids V2, 'Current NTP Server' shows 'without information', please see screenshot below:
> 
> ...



I have the same problem, contacted Samsung and they told me to visit service center. That's the reason I have not yet upgraded to 2.3, want to see what they do about this.
My friend's Xperia arc and HTC wildfire connect to 20 satellites when I am stuck to just 2.


----------



## wwwescape (Jul 4, 2011)

Is the official Gingerbread 2.3.3 update already out? I thought it was due in the next 2 weeks...

Also I've got 2 more questions...

I rooted my phone and tried overclocking using SetCPU... Does anyone know how to use this app to overclock the Samsung Galaxy S LCD I9003?

I've come across the Chainfire3D app... Is it safe to use on the Samsung Galaxy S LCD I9003 and does it help?


----------



## mandar5 (Jul 5, 2011)

hey guys whats the price of ths mobile in mumbai?
is it better than galaxy s and Nexus S?

I meant Galaxy Ace?


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 5, 2011)

mandar5 said:


> hey guys whats the price of ths mobile in mumbai?
> is it better than galaxy s and Nexus S?
> 
> I meant Galaxy Ace?


Galaxy SL is priced at 19-20k.
It is better than Galaxy Ace but not Nexus S.
Nexus S has much better developer support and better graphics.
Also Nexus S will be the first to get the updates.
So get Nexus S if your budget is 20k.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 5, 2011)

tarey_g said:


> I have the same problem, contacted Samsung and they told me to visit service center. That's the reason I have not yet upgraded to 2.3, want to see what they do about this.
> My friend's Xperia arc and HTC wildfire connect to 20 satellites when I am stuck to just 2.




I didn't find any issue with my GPS. 



wwwescape said:


> Is the official Gingerbread 2.3.3 update already out? I thought it was due in the next 2 weeks...
> 
> Also I've got 2 more questions...
> 
> ...



You can't OC it seems, I tried as well and not useful though

Chainfire will improve your game's performance and i used it while playing HD games. Yes  it is safe to use.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 5, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> I didn't find any issue with my GPS.



How many satellites are you able to lock with your phone , the max I got was 4. For precise triangulation more locks are needed, when I am traveling my position on the map does not update accurately, whereas on my friends wildfire it was very accurate and his position was updating in realtime as our vehicle moved further.

*i51.tinypic.com/339ptuc.png


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 5, 2011)

^^ How to check it.


----------



## wwwescape (Jul 5, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Chainfire will improve your game's performance and i used it while playing HD games. Yes  it is safe to use.



Please can you guide us to use Chainfire3D properly?



tarey_g said:


> How many satellites are you able to lock with your phone , the max I got was 4. For precise triangulation more locks are needed, when I am traveling my position on the map does not update accurately, whereas on my friends wildfire it was very accurate and his position was updating in realtime as our vehicle moved further.
> 
> *i51.tinypic.com/339ptuc.png



Which app is this?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 5, 2011)

^^ Nothing to guide. Install the app, give it root permissions and run the app, it will reboot the phone and after that you can see the boost in the games.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 5, 2011)

Name of the app is GPS test, its a free app. I have seen reviewers using this app to test GPS related stuff.

*market.android.com/details?id=com.chartcross.gpstest

I mailed Samsung about the GPS issue, the support is horrible. Following is the thread of email exchange so far.



> Hi,
> I have called Samsung care thrice and they always reply me that "some technical guy will contact you", have not got a single call yet. Adding insult to injury I got message from Samsung that my problem has been resolved ! really, without even talking to the customer and listening to the problem they were able to solve it ?
> This is horrible support, other than automated reply mails nothing has happened as expected.
> 
> ...


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 12, 2011)

Installed XXKP9 successfully. It's fast, but the camera is not working and the phone is not rooted!


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 12, 2011)

ah, my phone is at service center.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 12, 2011)

^^ Why what happened?


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 12, 2011)

Camera should work. Try flashing twice.
SuperOneClick will be able to root your phone. After rooting while trying to send busybox you phone may stop responding or may even go to "Kernel Panic Mode" (mine did). Just restart and it will be rooted.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 12, 2011)

Good. Will try them once i have access to my PC.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 12, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Why what happened?



The GPS issue, I had to give it on service center and let them try.


----------



## msaiashwin (Jul 13, 2011)

Guys I bought a samsung galaxy sl for 20k on 2nd july 2011. I could not afford to buy the the galaxy s2 so went for this. Is my choice good? I couldnt find nexus s at this price range. People speak of many bugs with this phone. Is it really true? 

1.Also regarding the GPS I guess the original galaxy s also had it right? Anyway is there a permanent fix for this?

2.Also when is the Gingerbread update for the galaxy sl through Kies?


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 13, 2011)

Regarding GPS, I also find this phone difficult to lock on to satellites at times. I can happily live with this because this doesn't hamper me in any way. Apart from that I have found no "bugs" which generally people cry about.

About Nexus S, well this depends on choice. I, too, wanted Nexus S but then I saw what this phone has to offer and I changed my mind. Seriously, only "early updates" cannot outweigh other important features. 

GB has yet to come to fone through official channels but work is going on because we got hands on leaked dev GB roms. They are buggy so I won't suggest you to update as of now.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 13, 2011)

@gagan007

XXKP7 was buggy, XXKP9 is good. Now my camera is working fine. and it seems to be fast. I like GB.


----------



## msaiashwin (Jul 13, 2011)

any idea when will be the GB update through kies? also will the GPS issue be fixed?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 13, 2011)

Official GB release will be by end of this month. 

No fix for GPS as of now, may be they will announce later!


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 13, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> Seriously, only "early updates" cannot outweigh other important features.


Nexus S was released in January or something IIRC. It had GB since then.
We are in July and still we don't have an official GB for Galaxy SL.

Unless you "dearly" need FM and HD recording there is nothing SL has to offer over Nexus S.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 13, 2011)

^^ Also HD recording in SL is for namesake, cause without flash, SL is a b1tch. Not a big deal for me, but when we require the most, it disappoints us.

BTW Nexus S is good in terms of softwares and updates.


----------



## msaiashwin (Jul 13, 2011)

is this phone divx certified? will it play divx out of the box?

Guys I saw a screen guard branded "Screen ward" for this phone for around 500 RS.. is it worth it or is any other brand better? is screen ward good?

Guys please reply..


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Jul 14, 2011)

Is android 2.3 update avalable for phone?


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 14, 2011)

@msaiashwin: I got one screen guard from Sangeetha, Bangalore. Do not know which city are you in.

@Dangerous Dave: yes. 2.3.4 is available, but not officially. Checkout xda-forums and Samfirmware sites.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 14, 2011)

@msaiashwin

I tried with DivX files but nope, it will not play.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 14, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> @msaiashwin
> 
> I tried with DivX files but nope, it will not play.



Try RockPlayer Advanced or Moboplayer


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 14, 2011)

With Moboplayer, it's very pathetic, it lags like anything and after few mins force close application.


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 14, 2011)

My initial impressions about Mobo player were very good. but then it couldn't play some videos which were easily played in default player!


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 14, 2011)

^^ Yes, i am looking for a player like VLC and till now i didn't get a chance to use any like that.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 14, 2011)

Got my phone back from Samsung service, those cheats installed app called 'GPS status' on my phone and cached AGPS data on it, I was surprised to see fast locks on my phone , but actually it was because of that cached info on the phone . The limitation is that the cached info needs to be updated regularly and you need internet for it, which sucks because I am soon going to need the GPS where I will get no internet/phone network.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 14, 2011)

^^ pathetic. BTW GPS issue is an hardware issue i guess.


----------



## dharmil007 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey i want to buy Galaxy SL.
Can anyOne help me wid this queries.
1. How is the battery Life of the fone ??
2. 2GB of apps space, is dont u think small {& can we install apps on Memory card}
3. Are there any issues wid the phone ??
4. Custom Roms available for this fone ??


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 24, 2011)

Gingerbread still not available even though it has been launched 7 months ago on Nexus S.

@Dharam, Get a Nexus S instead... It costs the same as this phone... has similar (or even better) hardware... You can also get the original Galaxy S.


----------



## dharmil007 (Jul 24, 2011)

_


AndroidFan said:



			Gingerbread still not available even though it has been launched 7 months ago on Nexus S.

@Dharam, Get a Nexus S instead... It costs the same as this phone... has similar (or even better) hardware... You can also get the original Galaxy S.
		
Click to expand...


_

ThankS for the suggestion.
But i Feel it has following -ve points as compare wid SL, which i dont want to sacrifice

_Nexus S_
*- NO 720P recording
- NO microsd support
- No FM radio
- No smart dialing*

_Galaxy Sl_
*- no Flash 
- Nexus has better Graphics processor
- Nexus has faster updates & custom roms*

i Think i can compromise all above 3 points of GALAXY SL over NEXUS.
But Nexus S has serious drawBacks, acc. to my usage


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 25, 2011)

AndroidFan, please for God's sake, please stop poking nose in this thread. If u have personal prob with this handset please open a new thread to spread awareness. I really hate it when u come here and misguide ppl...

@All: Samfirmware is going to roll out a new firmware by end of this week


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 25, 2011)

Gagan, I dislike Galaxy SL. I have used it... and I don't like the phone at all... I don't want Dharam to buy that phone and then blame Android for the lag and force closes he will face with that phone...

The user experience is totally non-satisfactory because of Samsung Touchwiz skin. IMO, original Galaxy S is a lot better choice... Galaxy SL i9003 is a failure...

I was playing Falling Fred on the SL yesterday... and it lagged! This is so unacceptable for a 19k phone... Even Go Ex Launcher lags like hell...

Let Samsung release a stock Gingerbread ROM for this phone and I will be happy... the current ROMs for this phone are buggy. Don't buy this phone...


----------



## dharmil007 (Jul 25, 2011)

_


AndroidFan said:



			Gagan, I dislike Galaxy SL. I have used it... and I don't like the phone at all... I don't want Dharam to buy that phone and then blame Android for the lag and force closes he will face with that phone...

The user experience is totally non-satisfactory because of Samsung Touchwiz skin. IMO, original Galaxy S is a lot better choice... Galaxy SL i9003 is a failure...

I was playing Falling Fred on the SL yesterday... and it lagged! This is so unacceptable for a 19k phone... Even Go Ex Launcher lags like hell...

Let Samsung release a stock Gingerbread ROM for this phone and I will be happy... the current ROMs for this phone are buggy. Don't buy this phone...
		
Click to expand...


_

s0 acc. to u SL is not a good fone & it lAgs  ???      
i Was thinking of buying it.

Which else do u suggest ??


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 25, 2011)

^^ Open a new thread and ask this question please, or PM him. This thread is not for these kinda questions.


----------



## dharmil007 (Jul 25, 2011)

_


furious_gamer said:



			^^ Open a new thread and ask this question please, or PM him. This thread is not for these kinda questions.
		
Click to expand...


_

can u pls. answer my other questions which i have asked related to Galaxy SL.
i want to know that answers & if a user who uses Galaxy SL would be  a lot helPful.

Galaxy SL


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 25, 2011)

dharmil007 said:


> Hey i want to buy Galaxy SL.
> Can anyOne help me wid this queries.
> 1. How is the battery Life of the fone ??
> 2. 2GB of apps space, is dont u think small {& can we install apps on Memory card}
> ...




On single full charge battery last one day on light usage. Mild browsing/chatting and around 30 min of calling.
I use it heavily as I check my twitter/facebook and Gmail while in office (these sites are blocked in office) so I need to charge it again in office. Upon return, I need to put it back in charger.
We all have rooted our phones. So yes, apps can be installed on external SD card. Anyways I do not feel internal memory is less. But if someone wants to install every other useless app, then it is different story. But you need to root it to install in external storage (for free).
The only issue is with GPS. It doesn't lock to satellites easily. Apart from that I haven't faced any issue. If someone says this is buggy phone or lags while usage is purely a personal experience. Never happened with me.
Custom ROMs are not there and I don't see them coming in near future. Though GB is just around the corner as unofficial updates are already there (I am on GB , with no issues)

I will post video of Falling Fred which doesn't lag in my mobile soon. I have played it already.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 25, 2011)

*I dont know why, but the reply to the thread started by Dharmil is getting posted in this thread *




> Hey i want to buy Galaxy SL.
> Can anyOne help me wid this queries.
> 1. How is the battery Life of the fone ?? (good compared to other similar phones)
> 2. 2GB of apps space, is dont u think small {& can we install apps on Memory card} (Yes we can)
> ...



SL is not a bad phone, but if it does not meet your req then its a waste. None of the games that I have tried have lagged on the phone, but  i haven't checked many because I don't like to play games on cellphones.
If you want SL, take mine. 

I will suggest you to get nexus S, having XDA support for a phone means a lot. Your phone always has something new to offer.


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 25, 2011)

maybe some mod merged the threads

Adding to above, yes I admit that it is not the best phone, but it is best in offer in the price range.
You may like Nexus S, but seriously limitation of 16GB memory with no scope of increasing it turns me off.


----------



## dharmil007 (Jul 25, 2011)

_


gagan007 said:



			maybe some mod merged the threads

Adding to above, yes I admit that it is not the best phone, but it is best in offer in the price range.
You may like Nexus S, but seriously limitation of 16GB memory with no scope of increasing it turns me off.
		
Click to expand...


_

yea bro, me too havin gthe same problem wid Nexus S.
OtherWise the phone is really good.
Just *No MicroSD support is BiG problem*


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 27, 2011)

Someone please try update the phone using Kies. According to AndroidOs.in, GB is available now:

Samsung Galaxy SL getting Gingerbread update in India? | AndroidOS.in


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 27, 2011)

^^ Whats the use of updating via Kies. It PITA. BTW Those who still updated to GB, please try.

@gagan007
Is there anything new in the official update?

Also, i am facing this issue, My battery is draining badly. Even if i keep it idle, it's draining and not even last for single day. This issue only after updating to GB. Its running on KKP9 update.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 27, 2011)

^^ Excellent...


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 27, 2011)

but I am also on GB XXKP9, need to charge two times only. That too I use it continuously (except few patches of inactivity).

Anyways I read about this while in office so no chance of trying...I know Kies is PITA (hehehe had to search for that slang  ) but if it gives official update then I am ready to roll 
I tried OTA update from Settings > Software Update > Check for update. Nothing in there 

But I am also worrying about is, as I am already on GB (unofficial version), will I be able to get official update?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 27, 2011)

^^ Kies is a worst software ever made and one thing samsung screwing up with their mobiles, is Kies. I tried now but nothing shows up.

BTW Is there any fix for battery drain issue?


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ohh yeah I forgot about that. So what I am doing is, using apps like Android Optimizer I have disabled many startup items. I keep it a widget of Android Booster on my home to kill inactive programs too. This way I have noticed that there is huge increase in battery life.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 27, 2011)

^^ *sigh* So we have to do it every now and then. If i am in office, i'll use the phone rarely but still battery drains. So i have to kill apps frequently.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 28, 2011)

Found Juice Defender useful, but not upto the expectations. The Green Power BETA is OK and till now doing fine. Still turned off Wi-Fi, Data network and battery not last for a whole day in light usage. I wish i could've stayed with that crappy Froyo. At least battery lasted for one day.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 28, 2011)

I am still on Froyo, the battery life is decent.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 28, 2011)

^^ Yes, it was for me too. But GB is fast but giving these kinda issues..


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 1, 2011)

Guys, anyone updated to XXKPE update? How are things working out? Is this an official update available at Samsung Service centers? -- [I9003] XXKPE (GB 2.3.4 - Build date: July 24th) Feedback - xda-developers


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 1, 2011)

Well I am on XXKPE. It is stable, all functions work properly. Official update is still elusive though 
Some people say that when they took their handsets to Samsung Center for repair etc. their devices got flashed with GB...


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 1, 2011)

^^ Man, you are updated. Hows XXKPE? Not laggy, and any improvements over XXKP9?


----------



## msaiashwin (Aug 1, 2011)

Is the official gingerbread update available through KIES? How much time does it take to update? And how is the stability of the official release?


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 1, 2011)

@furious_gamer: yes dude...I did that last night itself. Battery life has extended *significantly*. Rest, no bugs as such. Couldn't test MKV files. Will do it today after reaching home. GPS works fine. I mean I tried on Google maps and it did lock swiftly.

Angry Birds has some issues with GB, it never worked (all versions). Maybe I should try uninstalling and re-installing. All other games (which I tried worked).


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 1, 2011)

^^ Good news. I'll try it today once i reach home.


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 1, 2011)

ok ,so it isn't able to play all the MKVs thrown at it.


----------



## msaiashwin (Aug 2, 2011)

msaiashwin said:


> Is the official gingerbread update available through KIES? How much time does it take to update? And how is the stability of the official release?



Please answer my question...


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 2, 2011)

^^ Not yet.


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 4, 2011)

@furious, you will be glad to know that what I said earlier about battery backup was wrong...the battery is now lasting significantly longer than earlier.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 4, 2011)

^^ I am very glad to know that. So that means yes to install the new FW i guess. BTW if i dont put .pit file, my data's will not get erased. Only apps will go off. Right?


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 9, 2011)

Installed XXKPE on phone, the first install had many issues, like non working cam and videos not playing. Reflashed it and everything is fine . GPS works absolutely fine, locks satellites in seconds.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, i have this problem. Whenever i try to connect my phone to PC via USB. it is giving "*Device driver not installed properly*" error. But it worked few weeks ago and now i am unable to update with XXKPE.... 

But when i connect it as Mass Storage it is working. What's the issue, is it with the PC or phone?


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 9, 2011)

yes you need samsung drivers for it to work. See if you have all the samsung drivers listed in the image below.

*i39.tinypic.com/bg2xko.jpg


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 9, 2011)

^^ If i install Kies, will it not install the drivers by default?

If not, please direct me to link to download drivers. (Sorry i am unable to find the link :sigh: )


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 9, 2011)

Cant provide the link , when i connected my phone first time , windows(7) did it automatically.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 9, 2011)

^^ But not for me, my home PC was working fine till last week, but now both my laptop and desktop having same issues. Any other solutions?


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 9, 2011)

Settings > Application > Development > uncheck USB debugging if its checked. then try


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 9, 2011)

^^ It is not-checked. So nothing to try, huh? *sigh* I am so unable to upgrade a new firmware which is at least better than my current one.


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 11, 2011)

New Fring for Android now supports video calling for i9003, but video is choppy


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 12, 2011)

^^ At least video calling is supported... Only thing that we could be happy about


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 12, 2011)

via front cam ?


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 12, 2011)

yes, via front cam. Earlier no software was able to do that for i9003


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 12, 2011)

Ya I had checked fring before. Did not work with the front cam.


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 17, 2011)

Well official Gingerbread is here for i9003. A tight slap on those who doubted it 

I will install XXKPH tonight and post feedback tomorrow.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 18, 2011)

^^ Via Kies or d/l from any other source?


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 18, 2011)

Actually it is rolled out in Russia it seems. Yet to come to other places. SamFirmware has uploaded on hotfile though. I read on xda that someone installed this and had some glitches so I am on hold as of now. XXKPE is doing great for me...


----------



## dumbgal with smartphone (Sep 15, 2011)

*Plz temme how to do video chat from mobile to pc?

does i9003 even support this? on which aps?

has any1 tried successfully?*?


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 16, 2011)

Mobile to PC video calls are not possible in my opinion.

Fring supports mobile to mobile video calls which is true for i9003 too but Fring does not have any PC client.


----------



## AndroidFan (Sep 16, 2011)

Is the i9003 Gingerbread update officially available yet? Its been 8 months since Gingerbread was released. Can I go to a service center and get the update?

I am wary of using Odin to update the phone because once I had updated my Samsung Tocco, and after the update, its awesome 5mp camera failed and would not start...


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 16, 2011)

Several people have already updated their i9003s to GB without any issues. As a matter of fact I am very happy with the increased battery backup 

In xda one person (from India) has said that when he took his phone for repair they updated it with Gingerbread. Although if that was the case it should been available officially too.


----------



## wwwescape (Sep 27, 2011)

Suddenly the video recording on my phone has become very dark as compared to the camera. I'm sure it was normal before as the videos I shot before all were bright and clear. I've checked all the settings and they're all normal. Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 11, 2012)

I am upgrading my sister's Galaxy SL to I9003XXKPQ now... Its still on Froyo, and Kies does not detect the phone... So, I might have to go the Odin way...

I am using the guide on [GUIDE] XXKPQ/XXKPN/XXKPM/XXKPH/XXKPE/XXKP7/KP9 Gingerbread Update - xda-developers

Cheers!


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 12, 2012)

^^ Good. Try some custom ROM like Chippy ROM or super tweakz... I am using later and it's giving me good 1 1/2 day's of battery


----------



## kbar1 (Mar 15, 2012)

Samsung releasing new firmware/feature pack for SGSL: 

[Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich upgrade for GALAXY S II | Facebook]



> ...
> In addition, we'll also offer Android 2.3 Gingerbread firmware upgrades for GALAXY S, GALAXY Tab 7", GALAXY S Plus, *GALAXY S SCL (Super Clear LCD)* and GALAXY W from *end [of] March*. The firmware upgrades for GALAXY S, for example, include Face Unlock, Snapshot, Photo Editor, and others.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 24, 2012)

Today is a very sad day for my sister's Galaxy SL...

Last month, it developed some problems after upgrading to XXKPU via Samsung kies... Random reboots... Sometimes reboots every few minutes...

I tried the usual... trying out different ROMs to see if it solves the issue... After trying out many custom ROMs and stock ROMs, I could not solve the problems...

From stock recovery, when I tried Factory Reset option, it would give some error, saying it could not do it... Some folder inaccessible...

So, I guessed that internal phone memory, where the OS is installed, was corrupted... physically corrupt... So, gave it to the service center.

But I was disappointed. My phone warranty expired only 7 days ago... So disappointed. I wish I had gone straight to the service center instead of trying to fix it myself...

What a waste...


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 27, 2012)

^^
problem with android? like, if something goes wrong, we tend to fix them first, and if we can't fix it, then take it to service center to know, we damaged it further.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 21, 2012)

Upgraded firmwire to *DDLF2*. And installed *Remics-UX ICS ROM*. Now the battery life has increased tremendously. About 16hrs of medium usage drains only 40% of battery. Previously, with XXKPQ, which drains battery like anything.

I feel good, after a long time, for using this phone. And since, DDLF2 is an official update, it will not void warranty. You can claim it.

Some of the improvements i have noticed with Firmwire.
1. High speed.
2. Best battery backup, i have ever seen for this mobile.
3. No connectivity issues.

The advantages of using Remics-UX ICS ROM is
1. Nice camera app, with improved pic quality.
2. Smooth UI.
3. Nice Animations.

All in all, this is an awesome firmwire and must install for all i9003 users.


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 24, 2012)

^^ Why is it called ICS ? Is it based on CM9 ? If yes then there are hw accl and recording issues.
I am currently using 'TitaniumS v3.2' rom based on DDKP4, its very smooth too but rarely gives a wifi problem.

This one ? 
*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1844062


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 24, 2012)

tarey_g said:


> ^^ Why is it called ICS ? Is it based on CM9 ? If yes then there are hw accl and recording issues.
> I am currently using 'TitaniumS v3.2' rom based on DDKP4, its very smooth too but rarely gives a wifi problem.
> 
> This one ?
> [ROM][PORT][ICS][4.0.4] RemICS v1.6 - SIII Look & Feel [04-09-2012] - xda-developers



Yes, that link only.

It is based on CM9. 
I am not getting any WiFi issues.
And it is super smooth.
Batter life is around 1.5 ~ 2 days


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 24, 2012)

It lists issue of video recording at lower fps and no hw support during video playback.



furious_gamer said:


> Yes, that link only.
> 
> It is based on CM9.
> I am not getting any WiFi issues.
> ...


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 24, 2012)

tarey_g said:


> It lists issue of video recording at lower fps and no hw support during video playback.



*Wifi issue Fix* : 



> I just flashed this rom, installed the rom and than addons, tried to connect wifi and got wifi issue, i rebooted in recovery and format wiped data cache and dalvik cache and installed only the rom without addons and now wifi its working.



Try this and see if it helps.


----------



## shams (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Need your help here. I have been facing this netwrok problem from long till months. It work fine outdoors, able to make or receive calls etc . No netwrok covergae inside my home. Initially i taught the problem was with the subcriber Vodafone, So then MNP ed to Airtel, same problem continues. I tried using other phone eg : Nokia , sansumg corby, no problem with signal in those phones. 

Took my phone to Samsung service center, they just updated my phone software and gave me back. Full on frustrated with my phone. Missing lots of important calls. 

Can you please provide a solution tio it. 

Screen shot of my problem.


Regards,
Shams


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 19, 2012)

This happens with me for some time. You have to fiddle with Network Settings, IIRC.


----------

